# [APP] - |Sex offender search by Family Safey Production - search are for offenders|



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

*MARKET LINK*

This is an application from Family Safety Productions. Their website is http://www.life360.com/. I figured as a Parent I would pass this on. Here is the write up from the market and their website. I know this could be considered solicitation, but I figured based on the topic, it was worth getting awareness and making sure folks could be directed to the market link from any source. I am ok with thread being locked/links removed if it is found in violation of TOS:

*Android Market - Sex Offender Search*

Description
Do you know who the sex offenders are in your neighborhood? Is your family aware of where they live? With Free Offender Locator, you have access the National Sex Offender Registry at your fingertips. Keep your family safe and informed, using GPS technology to locate all the sex offenders in your area. The free app is considered one of the best free tools for any family, mom or dad.

Offender Monitoring
-Find sex offenders in your neighborhood
-Get informed with detailed records
-Receive email alerts of new activity

Find Sex Offenders
Find where offenders live in your area or near your child's school. Our information comes from government databases so you can protect your family with the knowledge of who is in your neighborhood.

Offender Records
We provide more than just an offender's name and address. With your account, you can access a complete dossier on each offender, which includes the convicted crime, a booking image, birth date, and physical profile.

Email Alerts
Be sure to provide us with your email address during signup so we can notify you when new offender activity takes place in your area.

*MARKET LINK*

Sources:
Alabama Department of Public Safety - Sex Offender Registry
ALASKA DEPARTMENT OF PUBLIC SAFETY Sex Offender/Child Kidnapper Registration Central Registry
The Arizona Department of Public Safety - Sex Offender Information
Arkansas Crime Information Center - Sex Offender Registry
The California Department of Justice - Megan's Law
The Colorado Bureau of Investigation - Sex Offender Registration
State of Connecticut Sex Offender Registry
Connecticut Sex Offender Registry
District of Calumbia - Sex Offender Registry
FDLE Florida Sexual Offenders and Predator
Georgia Sex Offender Registry
Hawaii Criminal Justice Data Center - Online Sex Offender Search
Idaho State Police - Sex Offender Registry
Illinois Sex Offender Registration Information Website
Indiana Sex and Vioent Offender Registry
Iowa Sex Offender Registry
Kansas Bureau of Investigation Registered Offender Website
Kentucky State Police Sex/Criminal Offender Registry
Louisiana State Police - State Sex Offender and Child Predator Registry
Maine Sex Offender Registry Online Search Service
Maryland Department of Public Safety and Correctional Services - Sex Offender Registry
Massachusetts Sex Offender Registry Board
Michigan Public Sex Offender Registry
Minnesota Department of Corrections - Level 3 Predatory Offender Search
Mississippi Sex Offender Registry Search
Missouri Sex Offender Registry
Sexual or Violent Offender Registry - Montana Dept of Justice
Nebraska Sex Offender Registry
Nevada Sex Offender Registry
New Hampshire Registration of Criminal Offenders
New Jersey Sex Offender Internet Registry
New Mexico Sex Offender Registry
The Official New York State Sex Offender Registry
North Carolina Offender Registry
North Dakota Sex Offender Web Site
Ohio Department of Rehabilitation and Correction Offender Search
Oklahoma Sex and Violent Crime Offender Registry
Oregon Sex Offender Inquiry System
Pennsylvania Megan's Law Website
Puerto Rico Registro de Ofensores Sexuales
Rhode Island Parole Board and Sex Offender Community Notification Unit
South Carolina Sex Offender Registry
South Dakota Sex Offender Registry
Tennessee Bureau of Investigation Sex Offender Registry
Texas Sex Offender Registration Program
Utah Sex Offender Registry
Vermont CriminalL Information Center
Virginia State Police - Sex Offender and Crimes Against Minors Registry
Washington association of sheriffs & police chiefs
West Virginia Sex Offender Registry
Wisconsin Sex Offender Registry Information
Wyoming Sex Offender Registry System

*MARKET LINK*


----------



## rlmiller (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you so much Gman. Having 3 boys of my own, one niece, and one grand daughter.... This is a blessing.

rlm


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

No problem, figured I would pass it on 


rlmiller said:


> Thank you so much Gman. Having 3 boys of my own, one niece, and one grand daughter.... This is a blessing.
> 
> rlm


----------



## HondaCop (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks bro! It's always good to know where you might be staying at.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah, imagine my surprise when you weren't in the top ten haha 


HondaCop said:


> Thanks bro! It's always good to know where you might be staying at.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

seriously thanks for this I have kids these people are societies waste.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

No problem, make sure you post Hondscops's pictures


----------

